# CRC vs RCR catchiness.



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmmmm so you want feedback on which camber shape?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

It's not that simple. Catchiness also depends on bevel, sharpness of edges, and stiffness.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

rcr is not rocker, its just camber with lifted tips. 



yea - i said it. 



:finger1:




just sayin'


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Hated my TRice as it was "catchy"/"squirrelly" as when flatbasing on the firm/ice!!!!! So much so, that it turned me off all CRC profiles!!!!! (I should get back on the horse one day though)

I'd rather full camber no matter how aggressive, or RCR!!!!!

Each to their own though!!!!!

I always de-tune 10mm off contact points no matter what board though, and catch as many edges as I do fish these days!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Hated my TRice as it was "catchy"/"squirrelly" as when flatbasing on the firm/ice!!!!! So much so, that it turned me off all CRC profiles!!!!! (I should get back on the horse one day though)
> 
> I'd rather full camber no matter how aggressive, or RCR!!!!!
> 
> ...


I love your passion!!!! Ever since somebody pointed it out I get a smirk when I see the internet yelling. Cheers.

Crc has it's place but camber will always make you a better rider.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I love your passion!!!! Ever since somebody pointed it out I get a smirk when I see the internet yelling. Cheers.
> 
> Crc has it's place but camber will always make you a better rider.


If I'm providin a little free light hearted entertainment, then my job is done!!!!!

* Maybe not as entertainin as a coffee turd though?????


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If I'm providin a little free light hearted entertainment, then my job is done!!!!!
> 
> * Maybe not as entertainin as a coffee turd though?????


I heart coffee turds. Always reminds me of learning to play the trumpet back in 4th grade.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I heart coffee turds. Always reminds me of learning to play the trumpet back in 4th grade.


Just that the spittle is a different colour!!!!!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome threadjack.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

I too was curious, I really like my proto HD and it has helped me progress so much so that atm its my favorite board. Ive owned a camber board b4 but it was very flexible and wasnt meant for charging. I havent found my Proto HD make me feel that im out of control. Unlike the proto CT I previously had some squirrely moments flat basing and I had to be on heel or toe edge going down the mountain. 

I just bought a YES PYL for powder because I was curious and needed a free ride board specific for a good powder day. My curious nature wanted to see what camber (stability, carving, pop ) that is known for would deliver. It should be here soon, I love the feeling of boarding on powder compared to groomers/hard packed. If my proto can do powder ok I smile wondering a more powder friendly board specific board can attain. Guess will see :eyetwitch2:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

op...myself learned on cam...then banana...then crc....have not tried rcr because like what Shred said...camber with lifted tips. So for me why not just ride camber especially if you want locked in feeling and want the liveliness.

I like camber for little pow, packed and groomer blasting...its lively stable and predictable...if you get tossed because of catching an edge...its because ur not paying attention.

I like c2btx (crc) because its agile (another term for looseness), it floats better in abit deeper pow and when needed you can get on the nose or tail alittle quicker and it holds up. where rocker would tend to slip out or give out and full cam would be more of a bear to stand on the nose and tail...which you do when digging ditches when on firmer conditions. 


*catchiness ....has nothing to do with board profile*...it is a matter of understanding how the board works and your skills to make the board work. If you are worried about catchiness....take a lesson. At no point in skills progression...does catchiness factor in except for the beginner and intermediate level. At the high intemediate and beyond, the board's tech and profile should be the concern....does it offer the tools to ride how and what you want.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I got caught last year on a flat part right before the lift, coasting to the gate with skiers on my left and right crowding me, really close and ended up flat basing. Felt my board swivel and get really loose, not a great feeling at all with no room to move. I just leaned as much forward as I could and waited for a small opening to get back on edge. Snow was hard packed and a bit icy. I've only ridden CRC boards and in my limited experience hate that feeling on hardpack with the board loose like that.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

OU812 said:


> I got caught last year on a flat part right before the lift, coasting to the gate with skiers on my left and right crowding me, really close and ended up flat basing. Felt my board swivel and get really loose, not a great feeling at all with no room to move. I just leaned as much forward as I could and waited for a small opening to get back on edge. Snow was hard packed and a bit icy. I've only ridden CRC boards and in my limited experience hate that feeling on hardpack with the board loose like that.


I always apply some pressure on one of the edges even when I go straight.
I think you are better off with a RCR board if straight light stability is important.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ....
> I like camber for little pow, packed and groomer blasting...its lively stable and predictable...if you get tossed because of catching an edge...its because ur not paying attention.
> 
> I like c2btx (crc) because its agile (another term for looseness), it floats better in abit deeper pow and when needed you can get on the nose or tail alittle quicker and it holds up. where rocker would tend to slip out or give out and full cam would be more of a bear to stand on the nose and tail...which you do when digging ditches when on firmer conditions.
> ........


This sums up my experience as well. I have a cambered board and a CRC board currently and would say the exact same thing about them.

To add to this: I prefer my CRC board for steep moguls (any moguls actually- even though I don't like moguls), powder, and chop over my Camber board. The camber board is great to go fast on predictable snow, also a great board to feel the g-forces of a hard carve on.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

For about 10 years I rode an Atomic Hatchet, full camber board. This year I bought a NS Proto HD and it changed the way I ride and dramatically improved my confidence level from the very first run. Its camber under the feet, rocker between the feet and rocker at the tips. It's so easy to make the board do whatever you want it to do. Its incredible. The full camber Atomic was allot more difficult for me to turn and I would catch edges frequently, if I was not paying attention. The Proto HD feels like an extension of my body. I don't really have to pay attention to what I'm doing as much. Basically, I'm having more fun snowboarding than I ever have before. If you can find a demo day or just bite the bullet and grab one, you will not be disapointed.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

To OP there is only 1 way to find out, buy a RCR and try it out or demo it and find out the difference yourself. 

Buy Yes the greats in 154 or 156. Try it, don't like it. Message me. :happy:

Edit: Just re-read your post about the snowdog. Go shred it and try it out.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

OU812 said:


> I got caught last year on a flat part right before the lift, coasting to the gate with skiers on my left and right crowding me, really close and ended up flat basing. Felt my board swivel and get really loose, not a great feeling at all with no room to move. I just leaned as much forward as I could and waited for a small opening to get back on edge. Snow was hard packed and a bit icy. I've only ridden CRC boards and in my limited experience hate that feeling on hardpack with the board loose like that.





speedjason said:


> I always apply some pressure on one of the edges even when I go straight.
> I think you are better off with a RCR board if straight light stability is important.


Funny you should say that. I've tried 8 different boards with different bends so far (no pure camber though), and the most stable board for flat basing (real flat, not with pressure on an edge) was, by far, a CRC profile: A Nitro Team GW 159w.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> *catchiness ....has nothing to do with board profile*



i agree with this


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yay, your threads are always fun! 

I think i already told you what you should get... and remember ~160-ish.

And guys.. I called dibs. So dont even think about it.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yay, your threads are always fun!
> 
> I think i already told you what you should get... and remember ~160-ish.
> 
> And guys.. I called dibs. So dont even think about it.


Sorry bro. I ride 152-155. 

Although the maybe one day ill think a 160 will make me ride better. Try it. Hate it. Sell it. Haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I like camber for little pow, packed and groomer blasting...its lively stable and predictable...*if you get tossed because of catching an edge...its because ur not paying attention.*


Having learned to ride on a stiff, full camber board,.. I tend to agree with most of what's been said here. I have a Proto CT and I have loved riding it. To the point where it has been my preferred ride and last season I didn't break out & ride my cambered Arbor until late spring. (…where btw, I rediscovered it's superior ability to deal with soft, pushed, piled and bumped out slush & corn compared to my Proto!)

I have found that, for myself anyway,.. _flat basing_ on cut up, hard pack or iced snowcrete? It is _ALWAYS_ going to feel sketchier and be easier to snag an edge in one of the ruts or grooves, regardless of the board being camber or CRC. (…although I believe for slightly different reasons between the two board profiles in addition to rider inattentiveness.)

Now whether the discussion of skill level and attentiveness refers to having enough experience to know that it's generally preferable to keep to slightly pressuring one edge or the other in such situations? If so, I believe I have learned that particular lesson. :injured:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Lucas Debari's Mica To Greenland Full Movie | Transworld Snowboarding

Some ice [email protected]


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Lucas Debari's Mica To Greenland Full Movie | Transworld Snowboarding
> 
> Some ice [email protected]


great movie, BTW...


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Hated my TRice as it was "catchy"/"squirrelly" as when flatbasing on the firm/ice!!!!! So much so, that it turned me off all CRC profiles!!!!! (I should get back on the horse one day though)
> 
> I'd rather full camber no matter how aggressive, or RCR!!!!!
> 
> ...


Total threadjack,but when you say you detune 10 cm off the contact points (widest point in the nose/tail of the board right) You start at the widest point and detune 10 cm TOWARDS the bindings/middle of the board right?


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Having learned to ride on a stiff, full camber board,.. I tend to agree with most of what's been said here. I have a Proto CT and I have loved riding it. To the point where it has been my preferred ride and last season I didn't break out & ride my cambered Arbor until late spring. (…where btw, I rediscovered it's superior ability to deal with soft, pushed, piled and bumped out slush & corn compared to my Proto!)
> 
> I have found that, for myself anyway,.. _flat basing_ on cut up, hard pack or iced snowcrete? It is _ALWAYS_ going to feel sketchier and be easier to snag an edge in one of the ruts or grooves, regardless of the board being camber or CRC. (…although I believe for slightly different reasons between the two board profiles in addition to rider inattentiveness.)
> 
> Now whether the discussion of skill level and attentiveness refers to having enough experience to know that it's generally preferable to keep to slightly pressuring one edge or the other in such situations? If so, I believe I have learned that particular lesson. :injured:


+1 to this

No matter what the conditions (especially ice!) I try to force myself to ride at least a slight edge on my CRC board, otherwise it catches. I learned to board at a younger age on an oversized and overstiff full camber board, so I learned to keep on edge quickly!


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Rider inattentiveness. Yeah...I got one for you.

It was 1997 and I had been riding the same Sims Big Fakie 163 for nearly a decade. I was pretty confident in my ability so I was flying down a run at Copper and looking all around (at girls most likely...did I say I was young?) not paying attention to what I was doing and WHAM...I caught an edge and hucked myself into the ground in what must have looked like a snow grenade exploded.

The left 1/2 of my body was black, blue and purple for 3 weeks. I made it down the mountain and laid on my side in the lodge hanging out with my 80 year old grandma the rest of the day  ha ha


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Total threadjack,but when you say you detune 10 cm off the contact points (widest point in the nose/tail of the board right) You start at the widest point and detune 10 cm TOWARDS the bindings/middle of the board right?


He wrote 10 MILLIMETERS dude.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ravaging Rami said:


> +1 to this
> 
> No matter what the conditions (especially ice!) I try to force myself to ride at least a slight edge on my CRC board, otherwise it catches. I learned to board at a younger age on an oversized and overstiff full camber board, so I learned to keep on edge quickly!


I agree with this too. Having learned to ride on a full camber board, I have a hard time convincing myself to flat base at all. Not even on the Proto yet. I have been burnt too many times.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I remember correctly haven't you only been riding for like one season or something like that?

My best advice to you is to just pick something and stick with it. You're probably hampering your progression by constantly switching out your equipment. You'll be better off sticking with something a little while and getting a feel for it. Your riding probably isn't at a level right now that equipment changes are going to make a huge difference.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Anticrobotic said:


> He wrote 10 MILLIMETERS dude.


Big difference whoops...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> If I remember correctly haven't you only been riding for like one season or something like that?
> 
> My best advice to you is to just pick something and stick with it. You're probably hampering your progression by constantly switching out your equipment. You'll be better off sticking with something a little while and getting a feel for it. Your riding probably isn't at a level right now that equipment changes are going to make a huge difference.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Definitely sound advice. I think I'm a bit better than most after one season, as I got out 60+ times. I usually stick to a board for 10+ days.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

ek9max said:


> Definitely sound advice. I think I'm a bit better than most after one season, as I got out 60+ times. I usually stick to a board for 10+ days.


Props for supporting the industry!

We need more dudes like you... Cuz gimps like me only buy used or at blowout sales...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

linvillegorge;1982978
My best advice to you is to just pick something and stick with it. [/QUOTE said:


> no board is gonna do the heavy lifting for you


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> If I remember correctly haven't you only been riding for like one season or something like that?
> 
> My best advice to you is to just pick something and stick with it. You're probably hampering your progression by constantly switching out your equipment. You'll be better off sticking with something a little while and getting a feel for it. Your riding probably isn't at a level right now that equipment changes are going to make a huge difference.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Came here to say this.

Just fucking pick something and ride.. Yea u get 60+ days a season but even then it takes a lot more than that to get completely comfortable on a board.. Try years.. Changing out decks every 10 days isn't helping one bit.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

CassMT said:


> no board is gonna do the heavy lifting for you



You've just crushed my dreams...... lol

I jus tlike trying new stuff with hope that it can help me even a little bit.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> Came here to say this.
> 
> Just fucking pick something and ride.. Yea u get 60+ days a season but even then it takes a lot more than that to get completely comfortable on a board.. Try years.. Changing out decks every 10 days isn't helping one bit.



Well this is the last profile that I have to try. So I'll be slowing down because I hope I'll know what works best for me after this one.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ek9max said:


> You've just crushed my dreams...... lol
> 
> I jus tlike trying new stuff with hope that it can help me even a little bit.


trying a bunch of new stuff will not help you a little bit, au contraire mon frere


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

CassMT said:


> trying a bunch of new stuff will not help you a little bit, au contraire mon frere


well whatever. It's still fun. I want to start on the best possible setup for me that's all.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ek9max said:


> well whatever. It's still fun.


This. You go dude!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> rcr is not rocker, its just camber with lifted tips.


Also this. RCR is for skiers...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Steezus Christ said:


> Also this. RCR is for skiers...


That's an opinion indicative of being a dipshit.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> Also this. RCR is for skiers...


So is riding rails, hitting jumps, and shredding steeps, right? You a skier troll?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ravaging Rami said:


> Total threadjack,but when you say you detune 10 cm off the contact points (widest point in the nose/tail of the board right) You start at the widest point and detune 10 cm TOWARDS the bindings/middle of the board right?


As Anti pointed out, it's mm!!!!!

But you also have it the wrong way around too!!!!!

De-tune from binding/center of board at 10mm from widest points, then you go to it with a bastard file all the way around the nose/tail!!!!! (Smooth off with a gummy stone) You don't use these edges so it's not gonna hurt if ya go apeshit on them!!!!! 

The rest of the edge is called the effective edge, and that should be kept tuned nice and sharp so ya have complete control of ya board!!!!! Hence why ya only go 10mm max into them!!!!!

Hope this helps?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> *catchiness ....has nothing to do with board profile*...it is a matter of understanding how the board works and your skills to make the board work. If you are worried about catchiness....take a lesson. At no point in skills progression...does catchiness factor in except for the beginner and intermediate level. At the high intemediate and beyond, the board's tech and profile should be the concern....does it offer the tools to ride how and what you want.


I have to disagree somewhat here!!!!!

So many Begginers start off with Rockered boards for the very reason that that profile is less prone to catch an edge!!!!! (I don't agree that they should, because it's kinda a lazy way to learn)

If they haven't mastered edge control, the difference between profiles is huge!!!!!

If you are adept at edge control, you can adapt your ridin to whatever profile and conditions you ride!!!!! 

Profile will still dictate how ya ride it!!!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> As Anti pointed out, it's mm!!!!!
> 
> But you also have it the wrong way around too!!!!!
> 
> ...


I know it's your trademark style, but geez, all those !!!!! and ????? hurt my eyes after awhile!!!!!
Know what I mean?????
:hairy:

(Maybe I've taken too many squibs of your posts!!!!! LOL!!!!!)


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> I know it's your trademark style, but geez, all those !!!!! and ????? hurt my eyes after awhile!!!!!
> Know what I mean?????
> :hairy:
> 
> (Maybe I've taken too many squibs of your posts!!!!! LOL!!!!!)


I dig it actually. Lol


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> I know it's your trademark style, but geez, all those !!!!! and ????? hurt my eyes after awhile!!!!!
> Know what I mean?????
> :hairy:
> 
> (Maybe I've taken too many squibs of your posts!!!!! LOL!!!!!)


"Squibs"!!!!! Hahahaaaa!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> Also this. RCR is for skiers...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my comment before was kinda harsh, but you really wasting time and money, that aint fun. honestly i don't think you are probably going fast enough to tell the true qualities of any of these boards. i'm not finding the crc squirrelly in the last, more like playful, but you gotta have speed, and intent


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I dig it actually. Lol


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

> Now whether the discussion of skill level and attentiveness refers to having enough experience to know that it's generally preferable to keep to slightly pressuring one edge or the other in such situations? If so, I believe I have learned that particular lesson. :injured:


Lol...I was gonna say...edge catching shouldn't really happen once you get past linking turns on a blue groomer. When I catch an edge yeah its usually because I am not paying attention. But its the type of not paying attention that's say...adjusting the barrel lock on my gloves or looking for my riding partner. Even then I generally have enough muscle memory to keep my turns going at mild speed while spazzing out a bit. Though yes if I really get to multitasking I might bite the hard pack (ooooh, did I hear an email come through? Lol) I am on a C3 profile now (from RCR with camber so mild my fat ass pretty much made it flat) so I guess that's not FULL camber...but its pretty camber to be sure.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ek9max said:


> So I'll be slowing down because I hope I'll know what works best for me after this one.


So what's the point of this thread? You've been given a good advice - to stick with one board and concentrate on technique. You still want to try out as many boards as possible in hopes of finding "what works best for you". So why do you want other people's input, exactly? Doesn't look like you have a use for it.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> So what's the point of this thread? You've been given a good advice - to stick with one board and concentrate on technique. You still want to try out as many boards as possible in hopes of finding "what works best for you". So why do you want other people's input, exactly? Doesn't look like you have a use for it.


Ok thank you. I now have a better grasp on if an RCR board is more catchy than a CRC board.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> Also this. RCR is for skiers...


Ok perhaps I should have put that comment in italics, I should have known sarcasm doesn't transfer well over the Internet...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> Ok perhaps I should have put that comment in italics, I should have known sarcasm doesn't transfer well over the Internet...


_Ohhhh, that was sarcasm!!!!!_


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> As Anti pointed out, it's mm!!!!!
> 
> But you also have it the wrong way around too!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! It helps a ton!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Took out the show dog RCR today. Pretty much how I thought it would be. More stable than CRC, harder to turn, better at carving, and much more pop. 

Loved it and I think I found a keeper. Gonna rip again tomorrow


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ek9max said:


> Took out the show dog RCR today. Pretty much how I thought it would be. More stable than CRC, harder to turn, better at carving, and much more pop.
> 
> Loved it and I think I found a keeper. Gonna rip again tomorrow


no, not more pop... doubt it has more edge hold either seeing as CRC doesn't have lifted contact points. you just need to learn how to snowboard.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> no, not more pop... doubt it has more edge hold either seeing as CRC doesn't have lifted contact points. you just need to learn how to snowboard.


Ok well it felt like it had more edge hold and felt like it had more pop. 

I guess according to Shredlife, the better you are the more pop and edge hold CRC has.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CRC fucking rails on edge and I can flatbase it all day if I want to. if you have any problems with either its you, not the board. 

CRC has more pop than RCR. physics.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> CRC fucking rails on edge and I can flatbase it all day if I want to. if you have any problems with either its you, not the board.
> 
> CRC has more pop than RCR. physics.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> CRC fucking rails on edge and I can flatbase it all day if I want to. if you have any problems with either its you, not the board.
> 
> CRC has more pop than RCR. physics.


Gold star for you. 

Just because a pro driver can drive a RWD completely perfectly in a snow storm doesn't mean that 4wd ain't better.......

Even at my intermediate level I notice after one day that flat basing is easier on a more camber dominant board. Can I flat base CRC? yes. Do I prefer it? no.

You don't have the pressure from the rocker in the middle of the board making you feel like you're standing on a beach ball. Physics.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ek9max said:


> Gold star for you.
> 
> Just because a pro driver can drive a RWD completely perfectly in a snow storm doesn't mean that 4wd ain't better.......
> 
> ...


Wait till you try out a super stiff RCR board, it gets even better, just smash through cruddy tracked out snow like it wasnt there.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Wait till you try out a super stiff RCR board, it gets even better, just smash through cruddy tracked out snow like it wasnt there.


Nice. Looking forward to it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Generally speaking, I tend to prefer RCR > CRC, especially in stiffer boards.

Why?

Because *gasp* they generally have better edge hold and pop IMO.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Generally speaking, I tend to prefer RCR > CRC, especially in stiffer boards.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because *gasp* they generally have better edge hold and pop IMO.


Linvillegorge. You must be really terrible at snowboarding then....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ek9max said:


> Linvillegorge. You must be really terrible at snowboarding then....


I'm embarrassingly terrible. :facepalm1:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

16gkid said:


>


dude... have you seen that abortion of a movie "Left Behind" nick cage did this year? makes Con Air look like Citizen Kane....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> I think I found a keeper.


:scared1:

:jumping1:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> :scared1:
> 
> :jumping1:


Lol. I say that now. We will see what happens in two weeks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude, I'm tellin' ya... just fucking stick with something for a little while already.

You're stoked on this one. Great. Ride it for a couple of months before even thinking about getting on something else. You gotta give yourself some time to get used to something and really give yourself a chance to progress.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Dude, I'm tellin' ya... just fucking stick with something for a little while already.
> 
> You're stoked on this one. Great. Ride it for a couple of months before even thinking about getting on something else. You gotta give yourself some time to get used to something and really give yourself a chance to progress.


Ya I'm gonna commit to this one till the end of January. And you guys know that's a long time for me. Lol


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

I think it depends more on the model than the profile. Ur going to get more pop from a stiffer crc board than you would from a noodle rcr board and vice versa. To generalise an entire profile is stupid because there are so many other factors that influences how a board rides. Been said a thousand times over that it all comes down to preferences and experience. There's just no arguing it.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> There's just no arguing it.


Of course there is!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Of course there is!


Beg to differ








SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Generally speaking, I tend to prefer RCR > CRC, especially in stiffer boards.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because *gasp* they generally have better edge hold and pop IMO.


Yep, yep, and yep!!!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Steezus Christ said:


> I think it depends more on the model than the profile. Ur going to get more pop from a stiffer crc board than you would from a noodle rcr board and vice versa. To generalise an entire profile is stupid because there are so many other factors that influences how a board rides. Been said a thousand times over that it all comes down to preferences and experience. There's just no arguing it.


well, i could have said "all things being equal....." but i figured we were speaking with common sense here since we're discussing profiles and not boards. 

i ride stiff boards. all things being equal a CRC profile of the same size and stiffness has more effective edge, and more contact points on the edge than RCR; more edge hold. 

the camber sections on CRC generate alot of power for pop. you do have to learn how to find them. its a little different than a straight camber board. i've not rode a shit ton of RCR but flat camber or lifted tips with camber underfoot is just not going to pop off the tail and back foot like CRC... maybe in the middle where most of the camber is but not off the tail and back foot like CRC does. just not as much.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> the camber sections on CRC generate alot of power for pop. you do have to learn how to find them. its a little different than a straight camber board. i've not rode a shit ton of RCR but flat camber or lifted tips with camber underfoot is just not going to pop off the tail and back foot like CRC... maybe in the middle where most of the camber is but not off the tail and back foot like CRC does. just not as much.


you need to ride some more RCR

I'll just leave it at that


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> you need to ride some more RCR
> 
> I'll just leave it at that


i'm sure you're right. i love my heritage, i think i'll love this ripsaw, and i'd like the next board or few to not be NS - what should i ride?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> i'm sure you're right. i love my heritage, i think i'll love this ripsaw, and i'd like the next board or few to not be NS - what should i ride?


If you like stiffer boards, maybe a Jones Flagship, Yes PYL, or Capita TFA. 

If a 157 fits you, the Capita DBX is the fucking bees knees.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea... i thought about a flagship or a pyl.. the pyl in person in the shop didn't feel that stiff to me, but that's just in the shop with a foot on the tail...

tbh, i really didn't want to get another NS for this board... but the ripsaw on paper is soooo good, and in person it's really so nice and snappy... i doesn't fucking matter.. it's never going to snow here.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> i'm sure you're right. i love my heritage, i think i'll love this ripsaw, and i'd like the next board or few to not be NS - what should i ride?


I just "dropped the kids off at the pool", and they reckon you'd like this!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I find the Ripsaw to be a weird board. It's just super aggressive for a twin. IMO, it'd ride better with a little setback. I find the tail to be catchy when exiting turns and I think that'd probably be fixed by a little setback. Hell, I guess you could do it yourself with the binding setup, I just never did. It's just not a board that fits me. I'm not a guy that's gonna gravitate toward a super aggressive twin like that. I like a directional or directional twin when it comes to an aggressive board.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I just "dropped the kids off at the pool", and they reckon you'd like this!!!!!


fair dinkum mate. bob's yer uncle.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I find the Ripsaw to be a weird board. It's just super aggressive for a twin. IMO, it'd ride better with a little setback. I find the tail to be catchy when exiting turns and I think that'd probably be fixed by a little setback. Hell, I guess you could do it yourself with the binding setup, I just never did. It's just not a board that fits me. I'm not a guy that's gonna gravitate toward a super aggressive twin like that. I like a directional or directional twin when it comes to an aggressive board.


its been a while since i've had a twin... like a looooooooooong time, so part of me just wanted to get one. i've been riding the 155 heritage and have never had a problem with float, and i did set the ripsaw up just about .25" back with the binding slots going stance-width wise so i can slide em back for a deep day if i need to. got the 153


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Try the Rossi XV!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> fair dinkum mate. bob's yer uncle.


Fucken oath, Cobber!!!!!

And I'll be as dry as a dead dingos donger if he's not me cousins old man as well!!!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

16gkid said:


> Try the Rossi XV!


i would but they don't make one short enough for me. 

sick board tho... saw the split when it first came out and light as fuck @167cm


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i would but they don't make one short enough for me.
> 
> sick board tho... saw the split when it first came out and light as fuck @167cm


What size boards do you generally ride? I just put 3 days on my 2014 Rossi Krypto with Flux SF binding, this fucker is stiff and pops like crazy, the Camber is much more pronounced on this board than my last one (jibsaw)and its directional, but this thing wants to go, and go fast. Im at 160lbs, and I think this 159 is perfect for a big mountain board


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

155

my split is a 158

i like to ride as short as i reasonably can


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hop on that 157 Capita DBX is you get a chance.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> well, i could have said "all things being equal....." but i figured we were speaking with common sense here since we're discussing profiles and not boards.
> 
> i ride stiff boards. all things being equal a CRC profile of the same size and stiffness has more effective edge, and more contact points on the edge than RCR; more edge hold.
> 
> the camber sections on CRC generate alot of power for pop. you do have to learn how to find them. its a little different than a straight camber board. i've not rode a shit ton of RCR but flat camber or lifted tips with camber underfoot is just not going to pop off the tail and back foot like CRC... maybe in the middle where most of the camber is but not off the tail and back foot like CRC does. just not as much.


Shred I think you and I are on the same page with this just a poor choice of words on my part. Between full camber and CRC profiles in a quiver, it eliminates the need for RCR. I'd rather ride camber. I understand the versatility of RCR but I don't like the idea of the lifted tips. It's just not needed unless of course for obvious reasons, ie powder, slush and chopped up tracked out snow, in which case I ride a CRC board and it handles those conditions just fine. 

Aaaaaand fuck it I've forgotten where I'm going with this. A bowl too far....

Bottom line is ride what you like and what you find most comfortable on and you'll slay any conditions, pop higher than a 2 cunted cow pissing on a flat rock and lay down more butters than Fabio knows what to do with.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

got the trad camber out again today soz i could rip the rocks and garbage. few more inches and i'll get the crc out again, asap. tradcam was fun, c2btx is Superfun. in the pow, no comparisons. felt that drag and def had to get back on the back foot way more. thinkin now that the only time i'll ride the cam will be if we get a week of ice and i'm just bombing


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> Shred I think you and I are on the same page with this just a poor choice of words on my part. Between full camber and CRC profiles in a quiver, it eliminates the need for RCR. I'd rather ride camber. I understand the versatility of RCR but I don't like the idea of the lifted tips. It's just not needed unless of course for obvious reasons, ie powder, slush and chopped up tracked out snow, in which case I ride a CRC board and it handles those conditions just fine.
> 
> Aaaaaand fuck it I've forgotten where I'm going with this. A bowl too far....
> 
> Bottom line is ride what you like and what you find most comfortable on and you'll slay any conditions, pop higher than a 2 cunted cow pissing on a flat rock and lay down more butters than Fabio knows what to do with.


I can agree with you there too if you forget about twin boards and DEEP pow. 

If there was only 4 types of conditions....

1:Hard snow
2:Soft Snow
3:Shin deep powder
4EEP pow


RCR rides 1-3 nicely while CRC rides 2-3 nicely.

Obviously depending on rider they can handle 1-4 or none on any board. 

I was on day 2 of the RCR today. Rode everything from hard pack to knee deep powder stashes off a chair that just opened today after 50cm's last week. I can almost say that I will never go back to a CRC for any reason. 

The RCR handles the shin/knee deep powder just like the CRC boards I've had does but is much better on the harder snow pack. Also didn't feel any catchier than the CRC boards that I've always had. And yes, it felt like it had much more pop. 

This is just my humble opinion of course. And I only have experience with 6 twin CRC boards in a row and the new twin RCR board I just picked up. I'd love to hear what others think


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ek9max said:


> 1:Hard snow
> 2:Soft Snow
> 3:Shin deep powder
> 4EEP pow
> ...


Yes and no. Depends on the _specific_ board. Just generalizing a profile and leaving out the other shape patterns, flex, size, ... it's just... well, a generalization, and as such, many specific boards/models with specific shape/flex/... won't fit into that generalization.

E.g. take two of my boards, Farah and Flagship. Both directional RCR. K. So what? Doesn't mean they have the same riding patterns. Besides of having a different flex pattern, one has mellow magne, one not, and also the rocker is way different, leading to very different powability (one will effortlessly float in deep pow, and as such contradict your general rule), grip on hard snow, .... Useless to put them into the same "RCR is like so and so" drawer.

But Im kind of guilty for generalization as well; after trying several CRC I jumped to the conclusion that they're not for me. Maybe I've tried the wrong ones...? Maybe there's one model out there I'd like :dunno:

Sooooo... 


Steezus Christ said:


> Aaaaaand fuck it I've forgotten where I'm going with this. A bowl too far....


Exactly


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

neni said:


> Yes and no. Depends on the _specific_ board. Just generalizing a profile and leaving out the other shape patterns, flex, size, ... it's just... well, a generalization, and as such, many specific boards/models with specific shape/flex/... won't fit into that generalization.
> 
> E.g. take two of my boards, Farah and Flagship. Both directional RCR. K. So what? Doesn't mean they have the same riding patterns. Besides of having a different flex pattern, one has mellow magne, one not, and also the rocker is way different, leading to very different powability (one will effortlessly float in deep pow, and as such contradict your ggeneral rule), grip on hard snow, .... Useless to put them into the same "RCR is like so and so" drawer.
> 
> ...


Ya you're right. I was generalizing twin boards.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Ya you're right. I was generalizing twin boards.


My RCR 167W Rossi XV is amazing in pow and less stable than my LibTech 164 Darker Series on hard pac. 




SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> My RCR 167W Rossi XV is amazing in pow and less stable than my LibTech 164 Darker Series on hard pac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The darker series is basically a true camber with a little rocker bump in the middle thst more resembles flat does it not? That's how my hot knife was anyways.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ek9max said:


> The darker series is basically a true camber with a little rocker bump in the middle thst more resembles flat does it not? That's how my hot knife was anyways.


HotKnife is true twin D.S. is twinish both are C3. D.S. is much more aggressive than HotKnife. Same profile very different boards. :hairy:






SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

ek9max said:


> I can agree with you there too if you forget about twin boards and DEEP pow.
> 
> If there was only 4 types of conditions....
> 
> ...


Fact is, the stiffer the tips are (inserts out to tips) the poppier the board is going to be regardless of profile, maybe your new stick is just that. Sure the camber between the feet helps a bit with that but IMO it lends itself more to being on edge and holding its shape in a carve than giving you that extra pop for an ollie. Now CRC takes away some of that energy between the feet but it lets you access more of that flex under foot. It's a give and take for both profiles and I feel they both have their place, for me it's always going to be traditional camber.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

just give me a true twin, soft flexing camber dominant board with a playful mid section between the bindings (something like smokin's TTX, mervin's C3), full sandwich constructed side wall, sintered base, 26mm waist width and 160ish size...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Now that the season is rounding off I decided to take my CRC 2015 Antler and my 2015 Marilyn RCR to the hill today. 

Rode both 4 laps each. 

I knew before, but it's kinda nice to see again. RCR is so much better than CRC for me.

The stability on the crusty morning ice groomers is much better. And when it softend up closer to lunch the RCR really busted through cheddar much better. I felt uneasy and got bucked around a lot on the antler. 

And the Edge hold wasn't even close. But I know the antler is known for shitty edge hold.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

RCR doesn't catch edges, people catch edges!!!


----------

